# PSI Master Electrician Exam



## p051981 (Nov 17, 2008)

Has anyone here taken the Texas Master Electrician Exam recently? I am studying for it right now and kind of need to know what I really need to focus on. Any good study material that can probably help me?


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Try the NEC


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Tom Henry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ralph (Apr 6, 2008)

p051981 said:


> Has anyone here taken the Texas Master Electrician Exam recently? I am studying for it right now and kind of need to know what I really need to focus on. Any good study material that can probably help me?


 He is right. Tom Henry key word index.
Also any other book they tell you to bring


----------



## cgray2 (May 31, 2008)

Ray holder in san marcus tx


----------



## sparkybolt (Mar 24, 2011)

Has anyone else out there taken the new State of Texas electrician's exam? I took it recently and was extremely surprised at the new level of difficulty.
I've been an electrician for over 20 years. I mean, I really know my stuff. I've taken apprenticeship programs too, like I'm sure a lot of guys did. but wow, none of my former studies prepared me for the new level of difficulty over how the old ICC (SBCCI??) test was!
there seemed to be quite a few 'trick' type questions as well. I'm not sure if I got those right or not, the first time anyway.
I tried Ray Holder but I’m the type of person that needs more visuals and stuff, so I took the test and failed. So I kept looking I was lucky to find another Texas company that had some pretty neat testing material to help prepare me for the second round. they offered a seminar, but I'm too busy for an entire weekend, so i used their custom test kit deal. made a 21 point (at least-not really sure what my passing score was, but from a 56 to passing...) difference for me. they took my bar graph from the test (my failure) and created a custom test book/practice exam for me. I think they have a retired master electrician that writes up custom exams for guys like me, not really sure, either that or some sort of program on their computers, but sure seemed like it was pretty specific to exactly what I was weak on, and nothing else...

to tell the truth, I was kind of embarrassed to admit to my employer that I'd failed my journeyman electrician exam! ... Oh well, it's all done and over with now. I think that test prep site is electriciantesting.com or something like that. Try a google for them if you can't find it. 
Hope this helps someone, I know p051981 posted this a few years ago but hope someone taking their exam soon finds this helpful.


sorry for the long reply, i am just so happy to have finally passed the exam! lol


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sparkybolt said:


> Has anyone else out there taken the new State of Texas electrician's exam? I took it recently and was extremely surprised at the new level of difficulty.
> I've been an electrician for over 20 years. I mean, I really know my stuff. I've taken apprenticeship programs too, like I'm sure a lot of guys did. but wow, none of my former studies prepared me for the new level of difficulty over how the old ICC (SBCCI??) test was!
> there seemed to be quite a few 'trick' type questions as well. I'm not sure if I got those right or not, the first time anyway.
> I tried Ray Holder but I’m the type of person that needs more visuals and stuff, so I took the test and failed. So I kept looking I was lucky to find another Texas company that had some pretty neat testing material to help prepare me for the second round. they offered a seminar, but I'm too busy for an entire weekend, so i used their custom test kit deal. made a 21 point (at least-not really sure what my passing score was, but from a 56 to passing...) difference for me. they took my bar graph from the test (my failure) and created a custom test book/practice exam for me. I think they have a retired master electrician that writes up custom exams for guys like me, not really sure, either that or some sort of program on their computers, but sure seemed like it was pretty specific to exactly what I was weak on, and nothing else...
> ...


 
Congratulations and Welcome to the forum enjoy the fun and games.:thumbup:


Is this the site you are talking about..?

http://electriciantesting.com/


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

Congrats and like Harry said, welcome..


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

p051981 said:


> Has anyone here taken the Texas Master Electrician Exam recently? I am studying for it right now and kind of need to know what I really need to focus on. Any good study material that can probably help me?


I took the CT test, also had to take business law. NEC that what I used or pay for the practice test PSI offers.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## fraydo (Mar 30, 2009)

does PSI allow a codebook with writing on it?


----------



## sparkybolt (Mar 24, 2011)

No! I had to buy a whole new book, i had too many notes written on my old book and they wouldn't allow it for the PSI test. they only allow highlighted and permanent tabs. So yeah, don't write in your book.

Oh, and thanks for the welcome


----------



## Sparky3 (Nov 21, 2010)

Has any taken the NYC master exam? If so do you know of any prep courses.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

fraydo said:


> does PSI allow a codebook with writing on it?


PSI supplies a codebook for you.

~Matt


----------



## cgray2 (May 31, 2008)

you can take all the apprentice programs or siminars you want , but if you yourself do not READ the code book you cannot pass the test , you don't really have to be a good electrical installer, there is plenty of those guys out there , but read the book


----------



## ratrod56 (Jan 21, 2011)

I took it in january and passed on my second try. Best way i think is learn how to find stuff in code book. Test really aint on stuff you do in field so much as it is a test to see if you know how to use book. Also a lot of stuff on ranges. probably 10 q's. Good luck


----------



## ShowmeSparks (Dec 7, 2021)

sparkybolt said:


> No! I had to buy a whole new book, i had too many notes written on my old book and they wouldn't allow it for the PSI test. they only allow highlighted and permanent tabs. So yeah, don't write in your book.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for the welcome


You can write in it. States that you can on PSI and TDLR web sites. Has to be soft cover only, no homemade tabs. It can be highlighted, tabbed and have handwritten notes in it. No loose papers or pages added.


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

I wonder if he ever passed that test from 20 years ago?


----------

